
Show HN: Go Micro – The Go microservices development framework - chuhnk
https://github.com/micro/go-micro
======
karmakaze
This looks really great. It really helps to have so many things provided with
common interfaces.

I went to star the repo and found that I (along with 8403 others) already had.
Haven't been writing Go for a while now and looking forward to the next
opportunity.

